# installing



## kc0hwa (Feb 16, 2010)

I can not get the freebsd to load
I have load suse su debrain mesi

step by step 
Disk in DVD-DL ....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

Where exactly in the handbook do you get stuck?
(and is suse su debrain mesi a country singer?)


----------

